

Customers For Life - deepblueocean
http://h30507.www3.hp.com/t5/Technical-Support-Services-Blog/Customers-for-life/ba-p/154423

======
braum
is it just me or is the title for that announcement post "Customers for Life"
not only ironic but completely unrelated... Their decision is stupid but the
title bugs me even more. Thankfully the only HP hardware I have is from woot
sales where I grabbed an 17" HP laptop for $300.

